
Ask HN: What are the services you use to monitor your website/service/api? - pvsukale3
What features&#x2F;changes  do you want that your current service provider doesn&#x27;t provide.
======
danieltillett
Monit and Pushover - $5 and I was done [1]. Since implementing this I have had
only one problem [2]. The great thing is the servers just fix themselves and I
don't have to do anything - this is really nice since I am the person on call.

1\. [https://www.tillett.info/2016/07/19/dead-simple-centos-
serve...](https://www.tillett.info/2016/07/19/dead-simple-centos-server-
monitoring-with-monit-and-pushover/)

2\. There really wasn't any problem I had just set the resource utilisation
value too low so I got a false positive.

------
larose
I use [https://attomon.com](https://attomon.com) (disclaimer: I'm the creator)

I'm also interested in hearing what you like and don't like about your current
website monitoring solution.

------
ezekg
I use [https://apex.sh/ping](https://apex.sh/ping). Works well for the low
monthly price, just wish it had better incident reporting.

